# I need some work!



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

I got laid off a month ago, and this crap is getting old. If anyone is hiring send me a PM... I do have some time contraints due to going to the Police Academy every evening 5-10 but other than that I'm available.

I have wholesale/retail, manufacturing, shipping/receiving, and some screen print experience.

*I can do lawn maintenance real cheap if anyone needs it done!!!!*

Justin

850-712-6686


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

:bump


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Job offer fell through... I need something bad!


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

Department of Corrections is hiring. Closes on Thursday for applications. Look under Santa Rosa county under security.

https://jobs.myflorida.com/viewjob.html?optlink-view=view-286733&ERFormID=newjoblist&ERFormCode=any


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

its fixin to pick up i can smell it in the wind, but look out winter is gonna be cold.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I am going into Law Enforcement... So no DOC. It's funny, I have no problem dealing with the thugs out on the street... But put me inside prison with all of them locked up...I'd shoot myself! 

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

they arent that bad they are people just like you and i... you should atleast take a tour of a jail or prison if you are going to be a cop... if you would like i'll hold your hand so they dont scare ya and give you a tour of okaloosa county's jail...


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Buckshot,

If you are still looking call me. 206-2449 SHB


----------

